# Internet Service AG und Schmidtleins: Verbraucherschutz gewinnt Klagen



## sascha (22 April 2008)

In Deutschland wird geredet, in Österreich gehandelt: Auf Betreiben der österreichischen Bundesregierung haben Verbraucherschützer die IS Internet Service AG (vormals Xentria) und die Gebrüder Schmidtlein GbR verklagt - und gewonnen. Beide Unternehmen dürfen Verbraucher nicht länger über die Kosten ihrer "Dienste" in die Irre führen. Problem dabei: Die Urteile gelten nur für Österreich.

Firmen, die auf ihren Webseiten nur versteckt auf die Kosten ihrer "Dienstleistungen" verweisen, sind nicht nur in Deutschland ein Problem. Auch in Österreich werden immer wieder Verbraucher von dubiosen Unternehmen in die Falle gelockt.

Während es Deutschlands Bundesverbraucherminister Horst Seehofer (CSU) bisher bei Ankündigungen beließ, er wolle gegen die massenhafte Abzocke vorzugehen, wurde das österreichische Bundesministerium für Soziales und Konsumentenschutz (BMSK) aktiv: Es beauftragte den Verein für Konsumenteninformation (VKI) damit, gegen solche Firmen mit Verbandsklagen vorzugehen.

Ergebnis: Zwei dieser Klagen konnten jetzt gewonnen werden.

Die IS Internet Service AG (auch bekannt als Xentria AG) mit Sitz in der Schweiz muss es in Zukunft in Österreich unterlassen, auf ihren Webseiten wie [noparse]www.1sms.at[/noparse] (bzw. [noparse]www.1sms.de[/noparse]), [noparse]www.esims.at[/noparse] (bzw. [noparse]www.esims.ch[/noparse] bzw. [noparse]www.esims.de[/noparse]  oder [noparse]www.88sms.at[/noparse] (bzw. [noparse]www.88sms.ch[/noparse] bzw. [noparse]www.88sms.de[/noparse]) den falschen Eindruck zu erwecken, die dort angebotenen Dienstleistungen seien kostenlos, wenn tatsächlich doch Kosten anfallen, und darauf nicht in eindeutiger und unmissverständlicher Weise hingewiesen wird.

*96 Euro statt kostenlosem Dienst*

Die auch in Deutschland einschlägig bekannte Internet Service AG hatte den Verbraucherschützern zufolge durch Slogans wie „125 SMS gratis verschicken + Riesen Gewinnspiel“, „111 SMS gratis und EUR 1.000 gewinnen“, „88 gratis SMS plus Gewinnchance“ sowie „Testfahrer gesucht“, „testcars.ch garantiert eine kostenlose Probefahrt in einem Lamborghini, Ferrari oder Porsche“ den Eindruck erweckt, dass ihr Angebot gratis sei. Wer sich anmeldete, verpflichtete sich allerdings - so die Lesart des Unternehmens - zur Zahlung von acht Euro pro Monat im Voraus für ein Jahr, also insgesamt 96 Euro.

Wer sich teuer als Testwagen-Fahrer anmeldete, investierte sein Geld zudem offenbar für nichts. Weder sucht die Porsche Österreich GmbH & Co KG Testfahrer, noch hat sie das vor, berichtet "Die Presse". Im Gegenteil: Porsche Deutschland habe die Vorgängerfirma Xentria bereits anwaltlich abgemahnt, mit dieser Praxis aufzuhören – bisher noch ohne Antwort.

Außerdem darf die Beklagte laut Gerichtsurteil ihren Internetauftritt nicht mehr so gestalten, dass der Besucher den Eindruck bekommt, er könne kostenlos an einem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, wenn er tatsächlich für die Teilnahme 96 Euro zahlen soll.

*Auch Schmidtleins verurteilt*

In einem zweiten Urteil erklärte das Handelsgericht Wien zwölf Klauseln in den Bedingungen der verschiedenen Online-Dienste der Schmidtlein GbR für gesetzwidrig. Das gilt vor allem für die Klausel: „Das Widerrufsrecht des Kunden erlischt vorzeitig, wenn der Dienstleister mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Kunden vor Ende der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat oder der Kunde diese selbst veranlasst hat.“

Das österreichische Konsumentenschutzgesetz sieht zwar vor, dass das Rücktrittsrecht entfällt, wenn mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung dem Verbraucher gegenüber vereinbarungsgemäß innerhalb von sieben Werktagen ab Vertragsschluss begonnen wird.  Das gilt allerdings nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass der Verbraucher die Vereinbarung  auf Grund einer entsprechenden Information durch den Unternehmer getroffen hat. Diese muss den Verbraucher auch über die Konsequenzen dieser Vereinbarung, nämlich den Entfall des gesetzlichen Rücktrittsrechts in Kenntnis setzen. Der Unternehmer muss dem Verbraucher diese Information „zukommen“ lassen. Es reicht nicht aus, die Information nur auf die Webseite zu stellen.

Das Gericht untersagte den Gebrüdern Schmidtlein außerdem, Online–Verträge abzuschließen, ohne die Informationspflichten im Fernabsatz einzuhalten. Insbesondere müssten die Verbraucher ordnungsgemäß über ihnen zustehende Rücktrittsrechte belehrt werden, und zwar in der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Form auf dauerhaftem Datenträger (worunter zum Beispiel eine Internetseite nicht fällt). Verbrauchern dürfen in Zukunft auch die ihnen zustehenden Rücktrittsrechte nicht verwehrt werden.

Die beiden Urteile sind noch nicht rechtskräftig, berichtet der VKI. 

http://www.computerbetrug.de/nachrichten/newsdetails/urteile-gericht-unterbindet-internet-abzocke/


----------



## dvill (30 April 2008)

*AW: Internet Service AG und Schmidtleins: Verbraucherschutz gewinnt Klagen*

Da wird wohl weiter gestritten.


> "Die AK hat in zwei Instanzen Recht bekommen. Nun muss der Oberste Gerichtshof darüber entscheiden, da es eine außerordentliche Revision gab.





> Auch im Internet ist die bewusste Angabe von falschen persönlichen Daten grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt. Nur wenn die Nutzer davon ausgehen können, dass es sich um ein Gratis-Angebot handelt, fällt die Strafbarkeit nach einem der AK vorliegenden Gutachten weg.


http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=3319674


----------

